# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  من سایتم رو هاست از دیروز دارم این پیغام رو دریافت میکنم

## sanaz6

دلیلشو نمیدونم*چند ماه رو هاست یهو ارور دادFatal error*:  Call to undefined function mysqli_connect() in */home2/sourcen1/public_html/config/config_database.php* on line *7*

----------


## abolfazl-z

سوالتون را در https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?30-PHP مطرح می کردین سریع تر جواب می گرفتین.

شما به پشتیبانی هاستتون بگویید که extension mysqli را برای شما فعال کنند. این موضوع را با آن ها در میان بگذارید.

----------

